# Going off thyroxin three weeks before RAI treatment



## mehappy (Oct 14, 2013)

Can anyone who had to do this please tell me how it went for them? I am already a bit tired but am trying not to let it get to me yet.
This is just day number 2 for me without my thyroid medication. I have 2 weeks and 5 days. Can it get really bad?

Please share. Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

yw1179 said:


> Can anyone who had to do this please tell me how it went for them? I am already a bit tired but am trying not to let it get to me yet.
> This is just day number 2 for me without my thyroid medication. I have 2 weeks and 5 days. Can it get really bad?
> 
> Please share. Thank you


Did you have cancer of the thyroid? Is that why you have to go w/o thyroxine so the uptake is as good as it possibly can be?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was fatigued and felt like I was walking through quicksand sometimes, but it wasn't too bad overall. Just remember it's temporary...you can get through anything that lasts 3 weeks!


----------



## mehappy (Oct 14, 2013)

Andros said:


> Did you have cancer of the thyroid? Is that why you have to go w/o thyroxine so the uptake is as good as it possibly can be?


yes, cancer of the thyroid (oops that I forgot that)


----------



## mehappy (Oct 14, 2013)

Octavia said:


> I was fatigued and felt like I was walking through quicksand sometimes, but it wasn't too bad overall. Just remember it's temporary...you can get through anything that lasts 3 weeks!


How long did the feeling of quick sand last? The entire time you were off your meds?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fatigue, brain fog, joints pain...it sort of felt like I had a nasty case of the flu. That said, like Octavia, I found it to be a nuisance but managable.

Yes, it will last until you get back on your meds.


----------



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

RAI was on Feb 21st (2014). Was off of Levothyroxine since Jan 22nd (137 mcg) and started back on them on Feb 24th per doctors orders. My side effects of being off are as follows: extreme sensitivity to cold in extremities (hands/feet), my right eyelid muscle would twitch often and at random times (I read that this was directly related to being off of thyroid replacement meds), and then of course the drowsiness during the day, however the worst was when I would actually lay down to sleep in the evening and not have the ability to reach a deep sleep. I am unable to clinically describe the sleeping issue I had but it is almost like my heart rate slowed down just a tiny bit which would make my sleep very light where I would awake quite easily, luckily this only happened just a few days prior to the RAI. Once I started back on my levothyroxine all was normal.

Everything I experienced could be summed up as minor discomforts. I hope this information is found to be helpful.


----------

